# Firemark Orange "Crush" - OPEN WIN!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Huge congratulations to owners Jean Grammer and Tom Hartl, and to trainer/handler Rob Erhardt for the OPEN WIN for Firemark Orange Crush at the Central Arkansas Retriever Club's 2019 Spring Trial. "Crush" gets the win at UNDER 3 1/2 years old!!!
This is awesome!
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Huge congratulations to owners Jean Grammer and Tom Hartl, and to trainer/handler Rob Erhardt for the OPEN WIN for Firemark Orange Crush at the Central Arkansas Retriever Club's 2019 Spring Trial. "Crush" gets the win at UNDER 3 1/2 years old!!!
> This is awesome!
> FTGoldens



Very cool! Does this mean Crush will be in the NRC? If he is, could you talk about the NRC, what it takes to get in? Thanks


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to Crush and Jean Grammer.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Crush has only run 4 Opens and he has one JAM and a WIN ... pretty darned good. However, Crush has not yet qualified for the National Retriever Championship, which requires a WIN plus two more points (win = 5 points; 2nd = 3 points; 3rd = 1 point; 4th = 1/2 point). However, he is in a very good position to do so, needing two more points to qualify, plus he has until early November to get those two points. I must warn, however, that those final points are still tough to obtain!!!
FTGoldens


----------

